# 5 week old cockatiel



## Hines001 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Hi guys wasn't really sure what to put as a title

I have a baby cockatiel that is 5 weeks old today but s/he doesn't seem to be developing as much as s/he should. I wasn't trying to breed them but the parents laid 3 eggs so i moved them into a cage and gave them a nestbox that i had to quickly go out and get, all of them hatched but 2 looked like they had been attacked so at 2 weeks 3 days I removed the last one from the box and have been hand rearing it. It seems to be getting on fine but i was just a little worried as when i looked up about baby cockatiel development i noticed is is really far behind so just wanted to check if this is normal u know like late developers or if there might be something wrong.

Here is a pic I took this morning after feeding time (sorry this is the best i could get as s/he is really active which makes pics kind of hard to get)


















Thanks in advance for any help/advice
Craig*


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This is called stunting and srtiels is the expert on that. There are numerous threads on the forum where she advises people on what to do, but when I did a search just now it wasn't easy to locate them.

You probably need to adjust the amount and frequency of feedings, and maybe the thickness of the formula too. Please post information on how much and how often you're feeding the baby right now so we can give advice. 

Also give the weight of the baby if you know it. srtiels' recommendation is to feed 10% of the body weight at each feeding, so you will need a gram scale to determine the proper amount.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Most likely the formula is not thick enough. I see veins in the crop in the 2nd pix would be an indication of a yeast infection developing. Not getting enough nutrients from the formula can stress the body and generate *secondary infections* such as yeast and/or bacteria.

I would suggest going to a vet and asking to have a gram stain done to check for excessive yeast and bacteria. The vet can give you what is needed to treat.


----------



## Hines001 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you ever so much for the info.

I did take her/him to a vet last week and he said that s/he was fine and that i was worrying about nothing, but i just couldn't leave it at that.

With the yeast infections could that have been caused by something that i have done when hand rearing her/him. I wasn't planning to hand rear but like i said the parents attacked and killed the other 2 chicks so i didn't really have much choice.

I will try making the formula slightly thicker and making sure I feed her 10% of her body. I really hope that she will be okay as I have been looking after her since she was so little it has kind of been hard not to get really attached.

Thanks again for the advice and I will see if I can find a proper avian vet to take her/him to

Craig


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The formula should be the thickness of babyfood applesauce, and at 104-106 degrees in temp.

Since yeast *might be suspected* this is a good product to order and have on hand: http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/AviPow.html I have this on hand when I have babies to feed and add a pinch to the formula for the first week. *Until* you get this, what has worked well for me is adding a light sprinkle of garlic *powder* and 1/4 tsp. of plain yogurt to every feeding for several days.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

aww such a cutie. wow, that is a really hot temperature, I couldnt imagine eating food that hot....lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

carrielee76 said:


> aww such a cutie. wow, that is a really hot temperature, I couldnt imagine eating food that hot....lol


--------------------------------

Can you clarify????? 104-106 degrees is not hot.


----------



## Kenziekenz (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah 106F isn't hot at all. Its about the temperature of human baby food too. Like when you put the bottle in the microwave... My sink water gets to about 115, so I have to be careful when mixing formula because it doesn't feel too hot, but when you take the temperature, its like 109 and I have to wait a bit for it to cool. Try taking the temp of food you eat, you might be surprised.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

I guess just seeing it in numbers is what makes me think its really hot..lol...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

carrielee76 said:


> I guess just seeing it in numbers is what makes me think its really hot..lol...


Haha yeah, when it's the temp outside it's hot! But not for food.


----------

